# VU-RITE 2" anyone?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone use a 2" vu-rite camera? If so how does it work, can you get skids. Any comments about vu-rite in general would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Very good camera for the money...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a VU-Rite with 200' push rod. Been a very good camera so far. Very well built, but it doesn't have the bells and whistles of the more expensive bands, but those bells and whistles aren't really needed.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I have the 2 inch mini cam. The picture is great, and it pushes well. I am have a problem with the head right now letting in some moisture but they are going to send me a loaner then im sending mine in for service. For the money I dont think it can be beat though. The bells and whistles comment is true, not really necessary. Especially if you have a good locator. Just tape it off with colored electric tape every ten feet and let her eat. I havent had to try it in a 2 inch line yet though.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Maximumplumbing said:


> I have the 2 inch mini cam. The picture is great, and it pushes well. I am have a problem with the head right now letting in some moisture but they are going to send me a loaner then im sending mine in for service. For the money I dont think it can be beat though. The bells and whistles comment is true, not really necessary. Especially if you have a good locator. Just tape it off with colored electric tape every ten feet and let her eat. I havent had to try it in a 2 inch line yet though.


sounds like great customer service if they're sending you a loaner.

that's rare these days

(googling VU-Rite to check them out)


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I think the new cameras they have coming out will have counters on them.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Maximumplumbing said:


> I have the 2 inch mini cam. The picture is great, and it pushes well. I am have a problem with the head right now letting in some moisture but they are going to send me a loaner then im sending mine in for service. For the money I dont think it can be beat though. The bells and whistles comment is true, not really necessary. Especially if you have a good locator. Just tape it off with colored electric tape every ten feet and let her eat. I havent had to try it in a 2 inch line yet though.


Is the push rod pretty good? Where I work now we use a Ridgid mini for our mainlines. It works well with a skid, we use it often for 2" lines. It works pretty well I am thinking of getting one for myself and I scared the push rod will be weak. 
Thanks


----------

